# Does anybody knwo this white R33 GTR?



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi folks, hope this "want to buy a car"- section is the right place to post this question. 

I'm still (almost a decade now) looking for a nice example of an R33 GTR. Vspecs are ultra- rare, at least in my closer surrounding.

Now I've found this nice looking R33, and from the steering wheel and the engine pics (esp. all these stickers etc.) I hop somebody recognises this car and can tell me a bit about it.
*Especially the passenger side dashboard looks weird to mee.* The car looks clean from the outside but you can't see alle the important information on pictures 

White R33 GTR Vspec


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like the dash is all dented in.... maybe had a crash and the air bag gone off or some sort of aftermarket equiment has been placed there then removed. SOrry i cant help any more. Nice looking car though.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Yes, that's my thought too  I'm sooo tempted but better keep my hands off...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm moving this chap as where you've sited it is more of a for sale area. It's legitimately able to go in general skyline chat.


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

my dash has gone a bit like that in the middle near the window, i could be due to the sun?? heating the dash, looks a good on tho


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I Took a look at the other cars he is selling and the thought of taking a lokk at the GTR has just died. Seems like he's selling mostly crash cars and stuff. So I don't have to much confidence in the seller.

Anyways thanks for the replies! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cactussed (Aug 5, 2010)

Difficult finding a decent car, isn't it!

Having the same problems...


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Cactussed said:


> Difficult finding a decent car, isn't it!
> 
> Having the same problems...


Yes, it took me about 18 months of looking.

My tip is if you want big power buy a good car and uprate yourself.

Also don't think V Spec is the dog's bollocks. Some enthusiasts would argue that a non V Spec is the one to buy.


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

completely off topic, but mobile.de is the first website i've looked at for cars in the eu outside the uk... and not only its got 5 times more gtrs than autotrader/pistonheads (minus jm-imports), they are cheap as hell aswell compared to the uk...


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a bad feeling about that car, Its better to ask a good and known importer to find something for you


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Andreas - just a question? Why do you want a V-Spec if good ones are so hard to find? Are you thinking of taking it racing, and keeping it under 600ps?

If mainly for street use, or if you will be tuning to more than 600ps eventually, then you may want to reconsider "Vspec only".

Yes, the Vspec has the magnificent electronic rear diff, but tuners here in Japan recognize it's only really good up to 600ps. Further, if you won't be tracking the car much (where maybe it's good for 1-1.5 seconds a lap at say Tsukuba), then it's added stuff that can go wrong as the car ages. Otherwise, the only real difference between standard and Vspec was a choice of tires, and a lower suspension, but most R33s should have had their stock suspension replaced by now, and of course the tires.

just my 2 cents...


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

one more comment - that front bumper looks weird. The N1 cut outs are just that - cut out, and then plastic inserts that have a rim are inserted in. These look molded in?


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

@akasaka: I'm not looking for a Vspec only. I'm looking for an R33 GTR in general.
Since I'm living in germany it's hard to find one and the most (of the few) Skylines are a mess. There are hardly garages that know a Skyline at all. So well maintained and looked after Skylines might be a handfull in germany.

So I'm not aiming anywhere near 600 bhp. The local MOT would collapse if I would have such a car registered :chuckle:

I was looking for Vspec because of the rear diff oil cooler to keep everything cool whilst autobahn driving. 

The problem is to find a GTR that has all the mods already done to get it road legal, that means EU certified headlights, maybe a modified ECU to stay within emission regulation s etc...and so on. So just importing one would possibly end in a nightmare getting the car registered.

I want to have a GTR for 10 years now and now I have the money and the "not-wife" to get one


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Andreas,

I see. Well, I think the UK version R33 Vspec (they came only as Vspec) had standard transmission/ rear diff oil coolers, but those in Japan did not have transmission/rear diff oil coolers available, even as options (all aftermarket). So any grey market one, the oil cooler would be aftermarket.

I don't know how it would be done, but with a finned Vspec rear diff cover, you'd either have to drill a hole for the oil cooler, or install an aftermarket oil cooler cover with the holes pre-drilled. In fact this is what I did with my car, I got the trust extra capacity cover which gives me a few more ccs of volume for oil, plus the cooling fins.

Another option would be to go for a rear diff that has carbon components, which I understand are more heat resistant than the metal ones, but I have not done research o this.

Sounds like you are a picky man - and so have my respect! Keep looking, there HAS to be a good one out there with your name on it!

Aki


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

i affirm that this gtr was this one:

Gallery - Category: R33 GTR

very old ad and the first one was for very long time on ebay for sale.


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

by the way - when it was this GT-R, its NO VSPEC!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

:clap: I kew someone would know it :bowdown1:

Now I'm sure to never touch it.
The engine detuned from single turbo to normal after heavy usage (i could imagine) and I think the other parts liek clutch,brakes diff etc. had a hard time too... I don't think it will be to reliable.


Thanks for searching the archives :thumbsup:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Ok folks, a new potential car has come across.

Does anybody know of this car? 
White R33 1997 full black leather interior

I have requested more pictures and info from the seller, especially the engine bay and the domes. Looks pretty clean from the pictures but that's not worthy a dog's poop.

So if anybody could deliver information I'd be very happy, thx!


----------



## Flo (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello,
thats very cheap for an Series 3 with german registration, i may be wrong, but it looks like the one from this thread: "Seriously cheap R33 GTR! - though it is now sold" of course a "little" bit pricier and it seems to have lost some miles.

Cheers


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

@Flo: it is the very same car. The turbo timer is still mounted. Dammit! Thanks for looking.
Somebody just gave it a proper cleaning and the converted headlights look much newer too. But overall that's a 100.000 miles car at least.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

OK, i have a new one:

- White R33 GTR
- repainted R33 Wheels in white
- white Nismo 320 kph clocks and gauges
- Midnight Club sticker on the rear bumper right side
- Midnight Club engine plaque
- oil filter relocation kit
- FWin aftermarket intercooler
- APEXi induction kit with twin air filters
- engine is said to be recently rebuilt (the owner was told to keep the revs below 3000rpm for the 1st 1500 km's) and is said to deliver 420 bhp

Does anybody know of this car? Any bad history?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

MidNight club stickers & plaque will most likely mean its been seen by DaveW on here...


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Found it. Wheels have changed.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/152888-stunning-championship-white-bcnr33-gtr-now-available.html


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Cool  Thanks for the help. 

This car is now owned by a friend of mine. I'm very curious to see if he can get it registered with that setup.


----------

